# Another Second Skin Damplifier Pro Review



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

With the recent giveaway, I'm sure there will be an abundance of these reviews coming up in the next week or so. I was lucky enough to win a door pack, so a big thanks to Second Skin for the giveaway.

This is more or less my initial impression, since I'm only halfway through my install. I am deadening my front doors. When I first got the package, I was surprised at how thick this stuff was. I've only used peel and seal before, so the difference was like night and day. 

Last night I got my driver's side door finished. For the most part, I put 1 layer on the inner skin and 1 on the outer skin. I found that with the door pack, a little more would've been perfect to completely cover the door. I was able to get it mostly covered with half of the door pack though. Installing it was pretty easy. No heat gun needed, and it stuck really well. The adhesive wasn't gooey to where it was getting on everything, and if it lightly stuck to something that it wasn't supposed to as I was getting it placed, it was easy to pull back off (until it was pressed down). I didn't buy the roller, so I used a tennis ball to roll around on it to press it down to the door. It worked well and securely stuck it around the bends of the door frame. I also added my old SS speaker tweaker deflex pad that I've had for a few years.

Once I had it all on, the first thing was that the door was noticeably heavier and closed with a solid "thud". It already felt sturdy before and didn't have any rattles, but now it feels even more solid. Initial listening impressions are hard to determine so far, since I only have 1 door done, but so far it seems like the midbass has a little more kick to it now that the doors are much more sealed. Additionally, the door seems to let in a little less road noise while driving. 

It will definitely be great to see how things sound when both doors are done, but so far things are sounding good.


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

sounds great man. Keep us posted!


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

So I finished my install of the Damplifier last week. I just hadn't had a chance to finish the review. I'll try to post some photos of the passenger door install later today.

Like I said before, this stuff goes on really well. The flat sheets made it so much easier to install than the peel & seal rolls that I used on my last car (they always wanted to curl up while I was trying to install). After getting the passenger side door completed and the speaker tweaker pad installed, I have to say that I can't really tell much of an audible difference in SQ. There is definitely a noticeable difference in the amount of engine & road noise being blocked out, which is great. At idle, I can barely hear the engine at all now (it wasnt too loud before, but the added deadener blocks it out that much more). While driving, road noise is somewhat reduced, but its not drastic, since my entire floor is still stock. 

As for the audio...I was hoping for a more noticeable change in midbass performance. While there may be a slight improvement, while driving it doesn't seem any different than before. Midrange also seems about the same. I know SS isn't a miracle product and I know that this also attributed to the drivers in my car. I just thought it may improve a little more than it did.

Overall though, the damplifier pro is a great product and I wouldn't hesitate to use more of it elsewhere in the vehicle. Thanks to the guys at the company for the giveaway!


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

would you happen to have any pics?


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

Pictures:

Stock door with the panel off. It's pretty solid as-is, but there are some open areas. My main goal was to seal up all the holes.









Starting to get the deadener installed on the inner panel:









Speaker Tweaker pad installed. I had to squeeze it in under the support bar in the door:









Outer panel deadened. I didn't have enough deadener to cover the entire door, but I was able to cover all of the holes to seal it up. I wasnt so concerned with the rest:









Final product before putting the door panel back on:


----------



## 93luminaZ34 (Jan 7, 2009)

One thing I have noticed when installing it in doors is there are vents in some doors that let the air pressure release in your cab. I put deadener in my door in my blazer and remember the first time my friend shut the door when I was in the truck. WOW did my ears start ringing when he slammed the door shut. I realized it might be a little too air tight. I did notice it took considerable force to get my doors the latch when shutting them before I cut some slits for the vents.


----------

